# SES Light - 4B05 Code



## dvanhoos (Jul 6, 2011)

About a week ago SES light came on and found 4B05 code (Zero-quantity adaptation, injector, cylinder 4). Cleared code with CAN tool and hasn't thrown another since (after about 300 miles). Really expected to see another code thrown shortly thereafter given some of the threads I've seen related to injectors, carbon buildup, etc. Vehicle has approximately 47K miles on it. 

Thoughts? Just a random event or has anyone else experienced this kind of lag between codes?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Most likely a random event, a non issue.

Do you have a tuner? Those can cause some strange things to happen.

I get the occassional code thrown, not related to injectors, usually something to do with emissions. I ignore most of them, but eventually something goes wrong and I get it fixed by the dealer.

These cars are way over instrumented!


----------

